# New Hobby?



## Jrob (Jun 5, 2008)

When I started making pens I was really pleased with myself and my new found hobby/possible business venture. Little did I know what I was getting into just trying to take pictures of what I make! I've bought a light tent, lights, decided to retire my old camera and bought a new one. All that is left is prescription drugs. My new camera manual has been read so much it looks like I threw it out the car window at 60 mph. That's another thing, whoever writes camera manuals should be locked in a stark white room with their eyelids pried open and be made to read the manuals they wrote till they crack. It wouldn't take long.
Anyway, I believe I am getting closer. These 2 pics are a before software enhancement and after. Let me know what you think. Look in Jrob's album and see "before" and "after" and see what you think.


----------



## gerryr (Jun 5, 2008)

The photo looks a bit underexposed, maybe 1/2 stop.  This isn't necessarily uncommon, most handheld light meters require calibration and the same is true for in camera meters.  What color is the background in reality?  The reason I ask is the very blue "shine line."  I have not seen a colored shine line except when the white balance is off.

What kind of camera are you using?  If it's a DSLR, there is probably a Magic Lantern Guide for it which is much easier to understand and complete than the camera manual.


----------



## Jrob (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> The photo looks a bit underexposed, maybe 1/2 stop.  This isn't necessarily uncommon, most handheld light meters require calibration and the same is true for in camera meters.  What color is the background in reality?  The reason I ask is the very blue "shine line."  I have not seen a colored shine line except when the white balance is off.
> 
> What kind of camera are you using?  If it's a DSLR, there is probably a Magic Lantern Guide for it which is much easier to understand and complete than the camera manual.



The light tent is white and the pen is on white fabric. As I was posting this it dawned on me that I probably set the white balance without the flash. I had been trying pics without flash and I don't think I actually turned it back on till I took the pics.
The camera is a Canon Powershot S51S. Thanks for all the help from you and eveyone!


----------



## gerryr (Jun 5, 2008)

The lighting when you set the white balance has to be exactly the same as it is when take the photo, otherwise the WB will be off.


----------



## Jrob (Jun 5, 2008)

I will re-set the white balance and try some more. In regard to what you said by being underexposed by 1/2 stop; Sorry about being so stupid about this but it is all new to me. How would you adjust? Maybe try 1/20 or 1/25?


----------



## gerryr (Jun 5, 2008)

Try both and see which is better.


----------



## wizical (Jun 5, 2008)

Your goal when taking pictures is to minimize the photo editing. it looks really good, underexposed and that can be fixed with that software.  Try opening your shutter up a little bit and see what happens.  good luck


----------



## randyrls (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jrob_
> 
> My new camera manual has been read so much it looks like I threw it out the car window at 60 mph.



I would visit the Canon web site and download an Adobe Acrobat copy of the manual.  You can make the size bigger.  My eyes don't see so good anymore.   Canon has these for their cameras.  The Magic Lantern Guide is an excellent idea.  I'm off to see if they have one for my camera.

Check and see if you can manually adjust the exposure.  My Cannon Pro-1 can adjust plus and minus 2 F-stops.


----------

